# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Frequência de Alimentação de Corais e Filtradores

## João Magano

Costumam alimentar os Corais e organismos filtradores ? Com que frequência ? E já agora que tipo de alimentação lhes oferecem  ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Os unicos que alimento directamente sao LPS, Ricordias e anemonas costumo dar peixe ou scallops uma vez por semana se calhar, o resto come detrito ou  absorva nutrientos da agua.

----------


## João Magano

Tenho-os alimentado, em media, 2 vezes por semana, os LPS e as Protopalythoas, também directamente, umas vezes com artemia, outras com placton aplicado directamente em cima deles e até com granulado para peixes vegetarianos ( pois é  ! também marcha ! ) , os restantes moles e filtradores tento aplicar plancton e/ou liquido para filtradores umas vezes em cima deles, com uma seringa, tendo previamente desligado toda a circulação de agua, outras simplesmente doseio directamente no aquario.
Quando estou em fase de mudanças de agua mais assiduas, normalmente para baixar os Nitratos, alimento-os menos frequentemente, 1 vez por semana.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu votei no quando Calha! lol
Isto porque os LPs que tenho e zoantideos etc alimentam-se frequentemente com a comida que forneço aos Peixes.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A unica razao porque as alimento directamente especialmente as Ricordias e porque quero que elas crescem rapidamente. Eu alimentava as minhas anemonas frequentemente tambem mas elas comecarem a se dividir muito e de duas Entacmaea quadricolor que tinha se tornarem em oito e isso passou a ser problema.

----------


## Jose Oliveira

vivas

Votei uma vez por semana, mas como tenho poucos corais ( 2 e algumas amostras), ainda estou na fase da experimentação. La por eu gostar de omeletes nao sei se eles ( corais) gostam.

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Beto LPS _means_???

----------


## João Magano

*LPS* - Long Polyp Stony coral - Coral Duro de polipos grandes

*SPS* - Smal Polyp Stony coral - Coral Duro de polipos pequenos

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

A alimentação é efectuada com corais moles e filtradores (sabellas) com nanochloropsis e rotiferos (brachionus plicatilis). Excelente resposta no crescimento e abertura dos pólipos.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá,

De momento forneço comida aos corais 2 vezes por semana, pois liguei um filtro exterior com resinas e um esterilizador UV, tenho medo que elimine a comida para os corais.
Como só tenho um peixe de momento (Premnas beaculeatus) alimento-o à mão com flocos (para minimzar a poluição do aquário) pouco lhe escapa, esta situação também me leva a alimentá-los 2 vezes por semana.

O que costumo dar é Zooplex e Coral-Vite da Kent.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Boa Noite a todos

Creio que alimentá-los 2 vezes por semana seja uma boa prática.

Pois sendo filtradores, estes animais irão consguir seu alimentos da forma natural, assim, alimentá-los por vezes semanalmente, entendo ser um complemento.

Abraços aos amigos Portugueses, pois são minhas raízes.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  a todos

Alimento quando calha...è uma questão de feeling...e só alimento directamente zooanthos,parazooanthos,ricordeas e rodacthys (a anémona alimento-a uma vez por semana...os filtradores alimentam-se do que dou aos peixes.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------

